
British Airways Points to Human Error for May Flight Outage - antouank
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-06/british-airways-points-to-human-error-for-may-flight-outage
======
Gravityloss
Oh come on. Is this how business people see it, just throw someone under a
bus?

